# Steve-O Trade Partners



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I was thinking about teams that might be interested in trading for Francis. First, I thought I'd eliminate all those who would definitely not be interested.

*Teams who already have a Francis-like guard:*
New York
Golden State
Washington
New Jersey (already got Kidd and have PG/SG covered)
LA Clippers (already got Cassell and Mobley)
Philly (already have a better scoring PG in Iverson)

*Bad Teams that just wouldn't be interested:*
Charlotte
New Orleans / OKC
Portland (already loaded with young guards)
Sacramento (already have Bibby, a better player)

*Really Good Teams that just wouldn't be interested:*
Detroit
San Antonio
Dallas
Phoenix (some PG who is just plain nashty)

*Other Teams who wouldn't be interested for other reasons:*
Indiana (after dealing with Artest, I doubt they want to deal with Francis)
Milwaukee (with Ford back I doubt they'd take a look at Francis)
Miami (too many big egos already, they'd implode if they added Francis)
Chicago (already have Duhon, Hinrich, Gordon on board, can't see any interest in Francis)
Toronto (after the Vancouver snub, I couldn't see Toronto even making a call)

Anybody else that could be eliminated? That is already 2/3 of the league including Orlando itself.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> Phoenix (some PG who is just plain nashty)


:laugh: Corny, but I admit I laughed.

As for trading Francis, I honestly have no idea who would want him at this point. From our standpoint, I don't care what we get for him as long as we get rid of him. The "addition by subtraction" theory applies perfectly to this situation.


----------



## NBABunny (Jan 9, 2006)

We could use him in Seattle, I guess -- but I have a reallly bad feeling that Ray/Steve thing might not work....lmao


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Anybody still up for the Francis for Wally trade? Though now with this "implosion" and Sczcerbiak having a near all-star year, we'd have to include more. 

We can never rule out Dallas as a destination. 

Add Denver to the list as they have 3 point guards already.

We could always send him to Toronto for kicks. Irony! For Jalen Rose. One knucklehead for another. We get upgraded at the 2 guard for a bit.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

deanwoof said:


> We could always send him to Toronto for kicks. Irony! For Jalen Rose. One knucklehead for another. We get upgraded at the 2 guard for a bit.


I think it'd be far funnier to trade him to the Clippers for Cuttino Mobley.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

deanwoof said:


> Anybody still up for the Francis for Wally trade? Though now with this "implosion" and Sczcerbiak having a near all-star year, we'd have to include more.
> 
> We can never rule out Dallas as a destination.
> 
> ...



At this point, I think I would go for Wally for Steve straight-up. 

How about Francis and a future pick for Carlos Boozer and CJ Miles. RealGM says it works.  I think Boozer healthy would fit in nicely next to Dwight.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

I dont think Jerry Sloan can coach Francis. Plus they've got this kid named Deron Williams. He's kind of a big deal


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

deanwoof said:


> I dont think Jerry Sloan can coach Francis. Plus they've got this kid named Deron Williams. He's kind of a big deal



Yeah, but he is a big PG. Perfect scenario to play Stevie at SG.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Well, we kind of tried it this season and look how it's turned out...


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

We do need a shooting gaurd, I would be willing if it was a SG and C for boozer. But I'm thinking we may want to keep him.... frontcourt of kirilenko, boozer, okur.... maybe devin brown will step up and take the 2 spot and williams developes over the year or two and becomes a force. who knows....


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

AK- Hasn't Boozer worn out his welcome already in Utah without really even stepping foot onto the court?


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

deanwoof said:


> AK- Hasn't Boozer worn out his welcome already in Utah without really even stepping foot onto the court?


Put it this way, the owner of the jazz wants to keep him, the GM wants to keep him, and the coach wants to keep him. (from the articles in the news)... They know he really is injured... lets see I will find a recent comment by the GM and coach sloan



> That's O'Connor's desire, too. "Anytime you've got a guy averaging 17 points, eight rebounds, who shoots 52 percent - I'd say I'm not too worried about him having a negative impact," he joked.
> The lingering uncertainty may bedevil the team's fans, but not the team, said coach Jerry Sloan. "If that's a distraction, then you're going to have one every time you brush your teeth," he said. "If you're that easily distracted, my goodness."


http://www.sltrib.com/sports/ci_3401843

So he wont be trading boozer too soon unless its a steal for Utah.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

How about the Suns' Offer for T-Mac that the Magic passed up on......

McGrady
Juwan Howard
Reece Gaines

For

Marion
Joe Johnson
1st Round Pick.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Prolific Scorer said:


> How about the Suns' Offer for T-Mac that the Magic passed up on......
> 
> McGrady
> Juwan Howard
> ...



In all honesty, I don't think Phoenix ever made that offer. But damn, Orlando would be so much better this year if they had gotten that deal. Jameer, Johnson, Marion, Howard, Battie. That is a pretty nice lineup.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

The Wizards don't have a good shooting guard (unless you consider Jarred Jeffries one) and they could use Arenas (or Francis) to play the two guard while the better distributor plays the point. Therefore, there is a SLIGHT possibility.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

but who would washington send back?

at the beginning of last season, i was thinking of an arenas/francis swap. but that's not likely anymore.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

Prolific Scorer said:


> How about the Suns' Offer for T-Mac that the Magic passed up on......
> 
> McGrady
> Juwan Howard
> ...



If I remember right, it was either Marion or Johnson, not both. I also don't believe they would have taken Juwan Howard. I believe Leandro Barbosa was the other player Orlando would have gotten.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

JNice said:


> In all honesty, I don't think Phoenix ever made that offer. But damn, Orlando would be so much better this year if they had gotten that deal. Jameer, Johnson, Marion, Howard, Battie. That is a pretty nice lineup.


And Grant Hill coming off the bench. :biggrin: Or you could put Howard at the five and Marion at the four (against a small opposing lineup) and put Hill at Small Forward.

But even if we just had gotten Marion for McGrady, at this point, I would take it in a heartbeat.
Nelson/Hill/Marion/Howard/Battie. That would be a nice lineup, although you have to realize that at the time of the trade, Nelson wasn't ready to be the starting PG.


----------

